# How many people just have run ins vs. Stalls



## dmkrieg (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello,

I have a nice barn with several nice size stalls in it. I was wondering how many people stall their donks and how many just use run -ins. Oh also, what is the deal with the poop. HAHAHAH I see so many people talking about poop burms. Do they poop more than a mini? is that why so many people are using run ins?

Just curious!!

Also, I am new to the donkey forum and wanted to know how many people on here are from Missouri?


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I'm from Missouri. I am also new to having mini donkeys. This is what I have for my donkeys. I guess you could call it a run in.






It works great for my 3 little ones. This forum is a great place to get alot of very useful information.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in Northern Alberta, Canada and we only have run-ins. Never had any problems. The donkeys just get REALLY hairy! I don't think they poop more but it smells worse, yucko!





Rhonda-Lynne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm from Missouri also





I do put my two young jennets in a stall at night. We have some aggressive coyotes in our neck of the woods (and word is.. maybe other big critters too?) . So, because they're still really babies and no other adult animals in with them, I lock them up at night. They have their small run-in during the day.

As for poop, I don't have any mini horses to compare them to, but... for two little equines, they do seem to poop plenty!! And yes, I would say that it has a distinct "aroma" (not sure if that is more the poo or the pee odor though



)


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 8, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]we have a new barn with a 12X30 run in off the back that has lights and a door that leads into the barn, works great to take a peek at them at night. we also have smaller run ins. my horses/donkey prefer to be out and go under cover when they want. if we were to have a really bad ice storm or something we would bring them in over night. my guys come in at night for a treat and a quick brush but are always ready to head back out. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 8, 2007)

I have both, We have a good size barn with 18 box stalls, and our run-in is attached to the back of the barn, which can be completely enclosed also if I want to (it has 2 sets of those big sliding barn doors on it) in winter its closed in summer there open, we also have a door which goes from our main barn to the run in, the run in has lights and a camera too so I can keep a eye on all the ones in there.



If its relly been cold out and snowing, like we have been getting...my donkeys all come into a stall at night, if its above 20 degrees out...they stay in the run in. I wont even tell you how much poop my 42 can make in one day, OH!



but everything gets cleaned daily...and thats WORK



Ce


----------



## jayne (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I think I might be different than most as I don't have a run in (though that would be nice!) but I do have nice stalls in a barn for them. By the dancing at the barn door and the hollering they do, I think I can surmise that they like coming into their stall for the night. I have one 12x12 stall that they share, and mine are a little bigger than minis. I bring them in at dark, and then back out at 6am. We have big predators here too, but mainly I want them in due to the rain we get here in the NW. My donkeys really hate the rain. If they had to choose between hay or grass out in the open, or hiding under the cedar trees where it's dry, they almost always choose dry over food, which is pretty amazing considering how food oriented they are.

Truly, I DO think they poop more than the equivalent size horse. When I clean stalls, each of my horses have three and maybe four poopie piles from overnight. But those two bad donkeys easily have a dozen piles, and those are hard to find as they are not neat and walk through them breaking them up. Now I hear that most people have donkeys who are neat in their stalls, but mine missed that day in donkey school apparently. And I think their pee-pee stinks too.

But I tell you, I am in LOVE with my donkeys. Sure, I always liked my horses, but these two girls are something different. There is a much stronger connection, even with the momma who came to me abused and wary.

Jayne


----------



## bpotze (Dec 8, 2007)

I am one who also does stalls. Mine are always waiting to come in at night and are not always so anxious to go out in the morning. They would rather hang around inside the barn. I think they poop just as much as a horse...I have more mini horses than donkeys and they all seem to go the same. Even with different stall habits...some very neat and others stall walkers.

Becky


----------



## dmkrieg (Dec 8, 2007)

You guys have been so awesome!!! I think I have decided. I will probably build a run-in in the Spring so my Donks can hang out and have fun. I will bring them in when weather gets rough with storms or snow and ice. thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome, we have an outdoor stall connected to the barn that 1 horse and 2 mini donkeys hang out in day and night rain and shine....except now that winter has hit the horse's door is shut and the kids go into the barn to share a stall (for now-I am assured it is only temporary) at night.

We hang out in Nova Scotia!

I stopped counting poop, it just happens


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 9, 2007)

we have NEITHER! but then where we live, people just don't do barns or run-ins. we do have SHADES, but no walls. if you were to have walls here, in the summer they wouldn't get the breeze and they would get WAY too hot...


----------



## gibsongrrl (Dec 12, 2007)

My mini donkey and mini horse share a little house that my husband built for them.










-Kristie


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 12, 2007)

We have two girls, we used to bring them in at night, but now they stay out with the other girls. They seem to like it better. All the horses have sheds to go into if they want.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 12, 2007)

Kristie, and FarmHand... cute donks!





Kristie, I like your little house ~ I could use one of those


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I love this shed !![/SIZE]




I have both...but they *Never* use the loafing shed




they choose to sleep in the barn. they are free to come & go


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 13, 2007)

I too like the shed, mine have a rough one but never go in



....

I love all the donkey pictures....






...


----------

